# Queen of Kings -- Women's King tournament



## JoeZ

I'm happy to finally announce the Paradise Queen of Kings Women's King Mackerel Tournament will be May 30 & 31 at Paradise Bar & Grill on Pensacola Beach.

After a few weeks of work, it's official!

$150 entry fee per boat.

$2,000 guaranteed first prize -- not a lot I know butwe're working on it.

If we get 25 boats:

2nd: $1,250

3rd: 750

4th: 500

5th: 250

(payouts may still be adjusted if sponsors keep coming READ AS might go up).

Friday night captain's meeting with sign out after the reading of the rules. NO SHOTGUN START.

It's a 1-day so Friday night, sign out and we'll see you at the scales.

We're working on getting a sponsor for a wahoo and/or dolphin jackpot which would be $20 per boat. Winner splits the pot with the RFRA.

Calcutta? Yes. 200/100/50 with a 50/30/20 split -- 10% to the RFRA.

It's not a Chix event so we're not hiring captains -- bring your boat and fish it. Guys can drive, bait and gaff but mama must reel it in.

Plain and simple, this is just going to be a good time and a chance to highlight one of the great unknowns of Pcola Beach -- Paradise Bar & Grill. And also raise some dollars for the RFRA.

Questions? Let me have'em.


----------



## Rodznreelz

so the person driving, baiting, setting the spread, downriggers etc. can be a man? So if a rod goes off, trolling for example, as long as the woman grabs the rod, fights the fish, and brings it to the gaff with no assistance, this is legal?


----------



## FizzyLifter

sounds like a good tourney and I think we will be in. Do have a question. Is there a one male max rule? Got a buddy and his wife that might want to fish but he'll want to come along for the boat ride. And $150 is per boat right? No max females? Give me an excuse to load the boat up with women and Linsey not get mad!! :toast


----------



## JoeZ

Rodz,

that's right. As long she and she alone brings it to the boat, you're legal.



> *FizzyLifter (3/26/2008)*sounds like a good tourney and I think we will be in. Do have a question. Is there a one male max rule? Got a buddy and his wife that might want to fish but he'll want to come along for the boat ride. And $150 is per boat right? No max females? Give me an excuse to load the boat up with women and Linsey not get mad!! :toast


Take as many women as you think you can handle and as few men as it takes to keep them in line.

$150 per boat is corret.


----------



## Realtor

I have a Boat, but no QUEENS.

:baby


----------



## Tide In Knots

Sounds GREAT!!! Looking forward to it. 25 boats shouldn't be too hard to get. I know a 12 year old girl that will be looking forward to this. One fish per boat??


----------



## offshore64

were in joe. let me know when you start taking up money.im sure we can find a few girls to throw in the boat


----------



## reelfinatical

Sounds fun!  Now if my husband is off work that would be gr8...!!!.... otherwise itmayjust be memyself and I- driving, baiting, gaffing, and reeling... :hotsun


----------



## FizzyLifter

Linz wants to know if you'll have t-shirts with that logo on it?


----------



## JoeZ

We're working on Tees now. 

I just talked to the artist -- Andy Marlette, the PNJ cartoonist -- and he's going do give me a 1-color logo because four color shirts cost $$$$ and one color just costs $$.



Jim, I'm sure we can find some lovelies to fill the boat and Amanda, if your boy is working, I'm sure there will be no trouble filling a crew.



Brad, one fish per boat. You can kill as many as you want for the grill or dip, but just bring me one at the scales and I won't hurt anyone.


----------



## fashionfish

Hey Joe!!! I would love to fish this! Find me a boat!! I hope all is well!!! -Alli


----------



## JoeZ

You got it kid, check your e-mail.



Amanda, 

If you need a crew this girl (Fashionfish) really can hold her own. She's good but don't ask her about losing grouper at the boat.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Joe,

You can Count us in.Sounds like a great time.The wife is all excited, especially since we are not allowed to fish with the Fishin' Chix anymore.oke I will try to spread the word and get some more entries. 

David


----------



## JoeZ

> *Feeding Frenzy (3/26/2008)*Joe,
> 
> 
> 
> You can Count us in.Sounds like a great time.The wife is all excited, especially since we are not allowed to fish with the Fishin' Chix anymore.oke I will try to spread the word and get some more entries.
> 
> 
> 
> David


I knew you'd be down. I'm putting it up on kingfish connection sooner or later. Tomorrow prolly.

Should be a blast and that's all we're aiming for -- a good time.


----------



## reelfinatical

> *JoeZ (3/26/2008)*You got it kid, check your e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda,
> 
> If you need a crew this girl (Fashionfish) really can hold her own. She's good but don't ask her about losing grouper at the boat.




Cool - if my other half is working, I'll shoot her a PM for sure..(..if she's interested..)!!


----------



## atlantacapt

Amanda-

IfScott is working, you and my girlfriend can be anglers while me and a friend or two crew...we need to represent Destin.. I got a spot picked out where we won the rodeo a while back, and guess what - it is not west!!!

Cameron


----------



## reelfinatical

Sweeet..Thanks Cameron!I hope the Kings show up soon -I have some new "King Candy" to test out..!!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *atlantacapt (3/26/2008)*Amanda-
> 
> IfScott is working, you and my girlfriend can be anglers while me and a friend or two crew...we need to represent Destin.. I got a spot picked out where we won the rodeo a while back, and guess what - it is not west!!!
> 
> Cameron


Wow. When was the last time somebody in a king tourney had their spot picked out 2 months in advance? This may be the most competitive kingfish tournament of the year. I hope you are ready for this Joe.


----------



## Get'n Wade

I'll start working on my wife first thing this morning.


----------



## JoeZ

David,

This is kinda overwhelming. My goal for the whole thing was a little fun tournament, get some fish to the scales and drink beer. 25 boats, nothing serious. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we beat 25 easy and are abel to jack the payout way up.

Would anyone onject to a 1-2-3 payout, that way we could raise the cash prizes right off the bat?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *JoeZ (3/27/2008)*David,
> 
> This is kinda overwhelming. My goal for the whole thing was a little fun tournament, get some fish to the scales and drink beer. 25 boats, nothing serious.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we beat 25 easy and are abel to jack the payout way up.
> 
> Would anyone onject to a 1-2-3 payout, that way we could raise the cash prizes right off the bat?


Joe,

Yeah I bet you will be surprised at what kind of turn out you get especially with an entry fee of $150. That's the problem with most of these Billfish and Kingfish tournaments they jack up the entry fee to where it is cost prohibitive especially with the price of gas these days. I think a 1-2-3 payout is reasonable especially with 25 boats you are still paying out more than 10% of boats.


----------



## brnbser

Sounds like a pretty good deal Joe. For a $150 entry, I don't see having only a 1-2-3as a problem at all. Let me see if I can round up a boat load of lady/jr. lady anglers........I know my jr definately want to fish it.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

yeah I knew those SET 4 LIFE boys would step up sooner or later. Now we just need Strike Two, Kingpin,and Trisha Ann to come to the table.

David


----------



## Get'n Wade

Its a great entry fee amount and it is a great location. Its convienentfor us folk over here in Gulf Breeze & Navarre.:clap


----------



## JoeZ

> *Get'n Wade (3/27/2008)*Its a great entry fee amount and it is a great location. Its convienentfor us folk over here in Gulf Breeze & Navarre.:clap


You got that right. I'm going over to the captain's meeting by boat and staying at the hotel all weekend. 

If y'all want to book rooms for ummm, festivities, check out http://www.paradiseinn-pb.com/

To see the location, go to http://www.paradisebar-grill.com/

I love this joint.


----------



## Realtor

Team "Fat Jax" is in there.

Jim


----------



## JoeZ

To make a good time better, there'll be live music Friday and Saturday as well.:toast


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Man you are on a roll. I'm telling you, if you keep this up it will be the biggest tournament of the year.


----------



## JoeZ

Awww, stop. You're making me blush.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

we're in there like swim wear.:letsdrink got the ladies lined up and ready to go. the wife is really jacked up about being able to fish a tournament. joe, it sounds like this might be the coolest event of the year.


----------



## spear-it

We're in big Joe! This is going to be a fun tourny.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

For you single "fishing machines"

Here's the link to E-HARMONY this tournament could be a good oppurtunityfor you to meet the lady of your dreams:letsdrink

http://www.eharmony.com/servlet/home?cid=50601&aid=1001&GCID=S14727x010&KEYWORD=e%20harmony&MATCHTYPE=search&WT.mc_id=50601-1001&WT.srch=1

Bonita Dan;

Hi ladies my name is Dan the beautiful Im 6'4 220 and buff a light drinker on special occasions, somewhat religious.

Im looking for a Bonita Woman, someone to take fishing on my 65 ft VIKING,that doesnt mind traveling to the ISLANDS in the winter time and enjoys catch and release fishing as I do.

We generally fish for Marlin andSails but we are entered in this Queen ofKings tournament, a benifit for poor hopeless bottom fisherman and I need to help those poor bastards out as much as possible.Please join me in this joyous occasion, if you need transportation I will have my driver Clay-Do pick you up.oke


----------



## spear-it

*Priceless !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bonita dan

Anything I can do to help you poor bottom fishing slobs out Capt.Paul. Oh,thought I was working the tourney not fishing in it so the ladies can come out and meet the man:shedevil


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

Your just BAIT for um Dan thats why we keep ya around:bowdown


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2

:angel


----------



## billin

count me in my wife agreed to fish the tournment


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Joe,

You know at the Captain's meeting you have to have a BT or bikini contest. To have a ladies only tournament it's a law in the state of Florida you must have one or the other and no cheating by teams going ot Sammy's to recruit.


----------



## Realtor

Bikini contest, this just got alot more interesting.....

:angel


----------



## offshore64

ill volunteer my years of extensive experienceand be a judge


----------



## FishnLane

I'mvery interested in fishing the tourney.The Miss Dixie (our boat) is not suited for Kingfishing;so, are there any takers for an extremelyaggresive fisherlady. I'm a hell of a competitor and want nothing short of a win!! Who's game to win the QUEENS of KINGS??


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

Shoot I didnt know we were having a bikini contest, this might be interesting:letsdrink


----------



## seacapt

> *Feeding Frenzy (4/8/2008)*Joe,
> 
> You know at the Captain's meeting you have to have a BT or bikini contest. To have a ladies only tournament it's a law in the state of Florida you must have one or the other and no cheating by teams going ot Sammy's to recruit.






"TEAM SAMMY's" or maybe the "Pole Monkeys"??? Now your talking!


----------



## Strictly Bizness

:clap


----------



## Brad King

We are in as long as everything goes as planned on the new 27' Triton. Look forward to it, and hope we can make it!!! Souns like a blast, and my Little Sister and better half are Super Stoked to fish a tourney.


----------



## JoeZ

Sweet, 

I don't know about a bikini contest. Honestly, if the lady anglers don't care -- I'm sure I can arrange something.

Also, the Beach Marina is one of our great sponsors and is offering fuel and ice discounts to all tournament participants during the event. 

Save some cash on the gas and put it in the calcutta!


----------



## hit man

is there an official website or entry form for the tournament, or just show up for the angler's meet fri night?


----------



## JoeZ

It'll be on our Web site soon and sign up will open next week with brochures posted all over town.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Come on Joe Z. If anybody can pull of a first class bikini contest it's gotta be you. O.K. if no bikini contest how about a wet t-shirt contest. The capt. meeting is at Paradise Bar and Grill isn't it? Hey do we get that discount at Beach Marinaas soon as we register and pay the entry fee until afterthe tournament???:letsparty


----------



## Brad King

It's official .....Team "Reel Gooder" is in.


----------



## JoeZ

REGISTRATION IS OPEN!!!!!!



Go to http://reeffishra.com/ and download the book or just wait till you see at at a bait and tackle near you.



It's a big file, give it a minute or 12 to download.


----------



## Brad King

The better half is super stoked obout this Tournament Joe Z, she's even making me build her a new Trolling rod for it!!!

Thanks for setting this thing up Joe Z, this is a great event with a great cause. Can't wait till the end of May!!!!!


----------



## Aufishtic

Do you have a count on the amount of boats ?


----------



## Tide In Knots

The runner up for the Lady Angler Bonus category of the Miller Lite Mack Attack will receive a free entry to the Queen of Kings tournament.


----------



## JoeZ

We're going to have a good number of boats. I'd hate to put a number out there but we based all payouts on 25 boats and I can say I'm confident the payouts will be going up.

We'll be having a pre-registration Thursday night at the RFRA building (1007 Pine St. across from Joey Patti's Seafood Deli) at 6:30 p.m.

Hopefully the T-shirts will be there too.


----------



## Realtor

Team "fat Jax" is paid.......

This outta be good, not looking (or planning) on winning antthing, however it's a GOOd cause. Will be a good time as well.....


----------



## flossyou

Pre-registration this Thursday, 15 May? Can you register on the 30th at Paradise?


----------



## JoeZ

You can register at the captain's meeting, yes.

We've got the T-shirts in and they are on sale for $15. It's got a full-color Queen of Kings logo on the back and the sponsors logos below. RFRA logo on front left chest.

So far I knwo we have teams from New Orleans, Gulf Port and Panama City -- and of course the locals. Still no solid number on current entries (10 maybe 12) and if the weather holds and everyone who said they were in gets in, this is going to be a great party, err, fishing tournament.


----------



## Tide In Knots

I'm watching the weather Joe....my girls get queezie but they want to do it!!!


----------



## Brad King

How many boats are in now Joe Z?


----------



## JoeZ

We're sitting somewhere between 5 and 10 on current entries still. I'm not counting them -- it's a jinx. 

Hell everything's a jinx. I'm not guessing on number of boats in the field (jinx), the weather (jinx) or how much beer I plan to drink thwe second I hand out the last check (I can't count that high).

But I will remind everyone that there is a discount on fuel and ice at the Beach Marina for registered boats -- thanks Jeff Taggert!

We'll have bands both nights at Paradise -- thanks Fredand Renee.

AND lots of Bud Light. Thanks Jeff at Lewis Bear and of course Adolphus Busch.


----------



## Realtor

Joe, Did I read that right? Only 5-10 boats have paid?


----------



## JoeZ

Yeah,

nobody signs up until the captain's meeting. They're watching the weather. We'll be good, don't sweat it Jim.


----------



## Drew Mixon

watching the weather joe. we'll see. going from the Salt? to a 20 footer with a single (gulp) yamama on the back, has me more cautious of the Wx. if it looks do'able, ive got a team ready to go. pretty sure i'll be at the festivities, if nothing else.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Speckulator

Winds 5-10 Seas 1-2 Fri. through Sunday

Someone's gonna be in hog heaven!!!!

George


----------



## JoeZ

> *Speckulator (5/28/2008)*Winds 5-10 Seas 1-2 Fri. through Sunday
> 
> Someone's gonna be in hog heaven!!!!
> 
> George


I hate you.


----------



## JoeZ

For those that do not know where Paradise is ....

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=paradise bar and grill pensacola&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## Speckulator

WHADIDO?!!!!!!

George


----------



## dantheman

JoeZ , will see you at the Captain,s meeting Friday night. with the team "reel gooder" gals:clap.


----------



## Tide In Knots

We'll be there Joe!!!


----------



## Brad King

I can't wait.... Gonna be fun to watch the "Reel Gooder Gals" jack up some fish.

:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness

joe, if the number of entries goes upwill you increase the number of places or the amount paid out?


----------



## JoeZ

We most definitely will up the prizes.

For every 10 boats above 25, we'll be adding $500 or $750 to the pot starting with a payout for 4th and 5th place.

We've got trophies for five spots, so the top anglers will go home with something -- it might even be a check.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

sweet! can't wait. we'll see you tomorrow night. first beer is on you...:letsparty


----------



## Brad King

Make a deal with you Strictly Business, I'll buy the first round if you and Joe will do a shot with me and Dantheman


----------



## JoeZ

I got a room there! I'm down for shots!!


----------



## JoeZ

Captain's meeting is 6:30 p.m. tonight.

Even you're not fishing it, come on out to the scales Saturday it's going to begreat time and hopefully tons of fish will be weighed.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## JoeZ

26 paid entries -- 28 total boats.

LOADS of optional cash entries.

Great time last night at the captain's meeting -- my head hurts for some reason.

Weigh-in is from 3 to 7:30 p.m. tonight at Paradise B&G.


----------



## SandyKeys

> *Drew Mixon (5/28/2008)*watching the weather joe. we'll see. going from the Salt? to a 20 footer with a single (gulp) yamama on the back, has me more cautious of the Wx. if it looks do'able, ive got a team ready to go. pretty sure i'll be at the festivities, if nothing else.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> drew


Sure hate we didn't get to fish it! :reallycrying

We'll get'em next time DREW!!



OKAY!!! How about some results!!!


----------



## FishnLane

so what are the posting?? JOE Z, inform those of us that didn't get to go?? WHO was the big winner??


----------



## Realtor

There were a few really nice Kings the won the Tourney. karon (Coryphenia) will be posting the pictures of Team "Fat Jax" on the water and the pic if the SOLID King we brought to the scales. 

Sound be today or tomorrow until she makes the post, the pics are on her camera.


----------

